# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Welke klachten na trekken kies?

## talleke1974

hallo iedereen,

ik ben nieuw op dit forum en heb een vraag.
ik heb gistern 2 kiezen moeten laten trekken en wilde graag weten wat de klachten hierna kunnen zijn ik heb namelijk last van mijn tandvlees wat rood is en van nek en hoofdpijn ook keelpijn en pijnlijke klieren in de nek maar de hoodpijn is echt extreem vanuit mn nek.
is dit normaal na het trekken van kiezen of niet? :Confused: 
wie kan mij helpen?

groetjes chantal  :Smile:

----------


## crisps

Chantal,

Ik weet niet of dit normaal is...ik heb dat ook..en bij mij is het al een week geleden.
Ik wijt de pijn in mijn hoofd en nek voorlopig nog aan stress?? Ik heb wel een botsplinter die door mijn tandvlees heen prikt en daar zit waarschijnlijk een ontsteking. Opgezette lymfeklieren duiden altijd op een ontsteking in het lichaam. En die keelpijn heb ik ook, ik vertrouw het niet. Ik ga volgende week weer kontakt opnemen met de kaakchirurg en hij moet maar even weer kijken.
Hou het goed in de gaten en als je het niet vertrouwd neem dan weer kontakt op met je behandelaar.

----------


## Anja1

hoi chantal ik weet niet zeker als dit bericht wel hoort op deze site maar misschien kan me iemand op mijn vraag atwoord geven. ik heb al 4 weken last van mijn linker onder kaak helemaal achterin trekt ook naar mijn oor een knagend gevoel, soms is het een dag minder maar de volgende dag is het er weer ik word er een beetje tikietikie van,tandarts heeft foto's gemaakt zag er goed uit, dokter geweest vond ook niets gr anja

----------

